# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - 33.91 4x4 Single



## Username (Aug 16, 2015)

Overall pb by .01 lol. Does anyone wanna see the whole average?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 16, 2015)

Pretty weak reaction for such a good solve/your overall PB  GJ!


----------



## Username (Aug 16, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Pretty weak reaction for such a good solve/your overall PB  GJ!



Ty!

Most of the reaction was after stopping the video but yeah I don't usually react to anything


----------

